# JMRI help required



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

Now that my turnout Arduino work has progressed to the working point, I am turning some attention to getting DCC++ up and running. 

So far, I have DCC++ working on an Arduino UNO and the motor shield and power supply working bas on the tests I have learned from a YouTube video. 

So my next step was to get JMRI up and running on a Window 7 Dell laptop and it has been a bit of an exercise in frustration. The following is what I have done:

1- downloaded and installed Java SE 1.8 from Java.com

2- tested Java at the command prompt by typing Java -version 

3- showed Java 1.8 was installed. 

4- downloaded and installed JMRI 4.12 which is thee latest production version. 

Up to this point all seemed to work well. 

5- with and without the DCC++ bade station plugged in the the laptop, I started JMRI Panel Pro.

6- it started up with a dialog box asking for a profile. 

7- I selected the default which I can’t remember the name of.

8- a small JMRI slash screen comes up, photo attached. 

9- IT CRASHES AND NOTHING FURTHER HAPPENS. 

10- I NEED HELP!!!

I also have tried starting Decoder Pro and nothing happens. 

Any thoughts???


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

[email protected]


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like it might be Java issue. Can you run any other Java application?

What is a default profile? It should have asked you for name of system you connecting to. I would select "none" at first to verify


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

what computer u using windows 10 ect. i know windows 10 no liky java not that i know any thing about jmri. i did have some software for business that i had to have and it would not work with win10 i had to do a work around. pain in the but.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Java has no special issues with win10. Version and specifically "64bit-ness" need to be per requirement of the application


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

tankist said:


> Sounds like it might be Java issue. Can you run any other Java application?
> 
> What is a default profile? It should have asked you for name of system you connecting to. I would select "none" at first to verify


Not familiar with Java at all. How would I do that?

Maybe it wasn’t a profile. Maybe it was just a name. Asked if you wanted to use a NEW one.


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

sid said:


> what computer u using windows 10 ect. i know windows 10 no liky java not that i know any thing about jmri. i did have some software for business that i had to have and it would not work with win10 i had to do a work around. pain in the but.


Windows 7 Enterprise


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

Genetk44 said:


> [email protected]


Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

For Java dependant software I can only think of Minecraft at the moment 

I don't remember if JMRI asked for a user name at first start, it might have. Since you don't get the prompt to select interface I'm guessing that's where it crashes at. Something it doesn't like about your USB driver perhaps?. Another machine to try it on perhaps? Otherwise I'd start from scratch . Just a thought...


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

tankist said:


> For Java dependant software I can only think of Minecraft at the moment
> 
> I don't remember if JMRI asked for a user name at first start, it might have. Since you don't get the prompt to select interface I'm guessing that's where it crashes at. Something it doesn't like about your USB driver perhaps?. Another machine to try it on perhaps? Otherwise I'd start from scratch . Just a thought...


So I installed Java and JMRI on our home theatre computer and it went without a hitch. The only problem is it is on the other end of the house. I have tried and retried 15 times to install Java and JMRI on the laptop that I need with no success. I am pretty sure it is a Java issue. I have tried all of these ways:

- Install with Admin rights.
- Install from command prompt with admin and the downloaded install file in the root of C drive.
- Created a new admin user and tried installing under that user.
- Installed the Java JSK developer package.
- Installed both the 32 bit and 64 bit SE packages.
- Did various installs with and without JMRI installed.
- Did MSCONFIG and booted with only limited services running.

I am at a loss. I hate Java at the moment!

I posted on the groups.io JMRIuser group to see if they have ideas.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

few years back i would sit down totroubleshoot hard. i never made a good sys admin and now i've gotten lazy on top of that. so unless you enjoy untangling blody mess of things in your situation i would do: 
A. nuke the entire thing and start from scratch.
B. get a 100-150 old laptop and have it as dedicated JMRI machine. it will pull the load just fine. 

my JMRI PC was my old athlon 2100, that is socket A, anyone remembers that one? speaking of which, how about splurge 50$ on a raspberryPI with SD card for your MRI Machine? i read that that tiny thing can run JMRI just fine as well


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

tankist said:


> how about splurge 50$ on a raspberryPI with SD card for your MRI Machine? i read that that tiny thing can run JMRI just fine as well


My buddy might be giving me an old pc. If that doesn’t pan out, maybe I will get a Raspberry Pi. I have one as a Kodi box, maybe I will try it before I buy one.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

there was some flight monitoring SW, a java app (passur.com), that I used for years but stopped working with a new laptop from work.

it complained that the version of java being run had a security flaw. I think it was windows 10 w/ corporate security.


----------

